# Grid in viewfinder of 60D



## lutheraned (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a Canon 60D. I just set the grid pattern from the menu, yet the grid does not appear. I have switched the AF from shutter button to the AF on button, would that effect the grid setting?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2017)

lutheraned said:


> I have a Canon 60D. I just set the grid pattern from the menu, yet the grid does not appear. I have switched the AF from shutter button to the AF on button, would that effect the grid setting?



Not sure about the 60D, but is it necessary to make the selection, and then press some secondary YES or similar option, to get the change to take effect? Some cameras force you to do such things.


----------

